# [SOLVED] My Belkin G Router CD is Missing &amp; Need to reinstall



## MangoScango (Mar 1, 2009)

so, i had to format my hardrive thanks to a virus, long story short, and i want to reinstall my wireless router

i dont have the CD though

my router is
http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=136493

Any way i could the the files?


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: My Belkin G Router CD is Missing & Need to reinstall*

Open the page and look to the left side . Blue type reads ,"Support centre". The driver is there.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: My Belkin G Router CD is Missing & Need to reinstall*

You don't need any CD to install a wireless router, so forget about that.

Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## MangoScango (Mar 1, 2009)

*Thanks, but...*

It wasnt that complicated 

See, i attempted to just connect it normally, which worked. i got wirless and everything

and to configure the security, SSID and all that fun stuff, i just went to

http://192.168.2.1/

So yeah


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: My Belkin G Router CD is Missing & Need to reinstall*

And like I said, you don't need any CD. :smile:


----------

